
Are We Still Thinking? - simonsarris
https://medium.com/@simon.sarris/are-we-still-thinking-795bd9f4a658
======
op03
Made me think :)

Good point about 'Describe yourself' Labeling is a known way of getting people
to judge each other. And good observation about the ideology machine
responding with the mindless "Everything is Political". I can't stand that
too.

Solutions do exist. And we will see them showing up in the coming years.
Everyone I know who can still think is pretty sick of what is going on.

This write up reminded me of an old Boss I had, who would tell the team
anytime an argument broke out - "Solutions over Reactions please" \- and that
would be the que to just stop and go off and think.

